# No Boar hunters??



## NORMZILLA44

Whats up my friends. I cant believe I am not reading any Boar hunting stories. Gotta be fellow pig dog men on this site. No Aussie's, and bull Arab's? Somebody will have to tell me how to post pics, and Ill put some good one's of our dogs, and group. Boar's too............ Norm..


----------



## atvguns

Here is a link for the pics Post away

http://www.arboristsite.com/support-announcements/160059.htm


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks man.


----------



## komatsuvarna

*Hog hunting*

A couple guys and my self go hog and bear hunting with dogs. I got a few dogs and they have a few dogs. I got a few videos, but Id probably get in trouble if I posted them here.


----------



## atvguns

komatsuvarna said:


> A couple guys and my self go hog and bear hunting with dogs. I got a few dogs and they have a few dogs. I got a few videos, but Id probably get in trouble if I posted them here.


 why would you get in trouble are they on youtube if so just post the link


----------



## komatsuvarna

atvguns said:


> why would you get in trouble are they on youtube if so just post the link


 
Well, if talking about trapping is considered inhumane here, then I'm pretty sure a couple dogs hanging off a hog would be too.


----------



## atvguns

komatsuvarna said:


> Well, if talking about trapping is considered inhumane here, then I'm pretty sure a couple dogs hanging off a hog would be too.


 
In my part of the country it is called intertainment:hmm3grin2orange: we are just now getting quite a few hogs now, don't have any good hog dogs though


----------



## komatsuvarna

atvguns said:


> In my part of the country it is called intertainment:hmm3grin2orange: we are just now getting quite a few hogs now, don't have any good hog dogs though


 
Mine too lol. Ill send ya the link.


----------



## sbhooper

It is hard for me to believe that there are enough bunny huggers involved in this forum to block trapping conversations. God forbid you use the "T" word-incredible!


----------



## discounthunter

not a dedicated hog hunter ,but do like the occasional pork dinner. this is my biggest to date taken jan. of this year.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice to all! Pics, and posts above. I gave up on the thread, and forgot about it. Did not seem like fellow Boar, and or dog men on the site. Glad too see there are!!!! I love dogs, and running my dogs. Nothing else like it in the world. Two things Im addicted to are Boar dogs, and My chainsaw!!!! Someday's they both go hand in hand. One of our ranches we hunted a few mornings first. Then cmae back, and took down some good madrone's did some tree work. Can you get a better day? My only complaint its alot of gear to haul to do both LOL!! I agree trapping is leagal in certain means, and areas so should be able to post. Especially live trapping. And the vids I know exactly what you mean, some people get sensitive about em. Norm..................


----------



## komatsuvarna

I like running hogs, but I like walking to a bear tree better. Here's a video from my phone of a couple pups and a couple old dogs a couple weekends ago. Its training season.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxQ7l0zxEmg&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! I have a couple buddie's in Redding that hunt bear, and have some real good dogs too.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thought I would share a few pics of us. Our dogs are balckmouth cur with1/4 walker. Tanner, and Jack brothers they are mine with Jude she is 45 lbs Staffordshire a little catching machine. My Buddy Jesus has Whappo Ridegeback boxer x he is hell on wheels at catching big boars. My buddy John Parmeter has Spud a Pit bull shepard, and he is a mighty catch dog. Im the guy in the orange shirt. Norm...........


----------



## komatsuvarna

Thats some good looking Dogs Norm.


----------



## rarefish383

My buddy just a booked a 4 day hunt for us, in Feb, somewhere in SC. That's why I bought that little Savage 99E in 308. There's a pic of the gun in the thread "Some of my lever guns". The outfitter said they wind up shooting a good number of their pigs in the head, and I thought my Savage 99R in 250 might just bounce of LOL. I'd like to use my model 95 Winchester in 35 Win but I'm not gonna trust a paid for hunt on a gun without a scope, I just can't see that well anymore, especially at dusk. I've got plenty of newer guns that would fit the bill, but I wanted to hunt pigs with a 99, so I bought another one, Joe.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks komatsuvarna. And you got some good looking dogs too. That sound's like a good time Joe, and I like those Savage's too, and the older winchester's. Hope you have some good luck, and come back with a nice pig, and a story to go with it. Speaking of a 35 man another gun I would love to have is another pump a remington in 35 remington.


----------



## komatsuvarna

rarefish383 said:


> My buddy just a booked a 4 day hunt for us, in Feb, somewhere in SC. That's why I bought that little Savage 99E in 308. There's a pic of the gun in the thread "Some of my lever guns". The outfitter said they wind up shooting a good number of their pigs in the head, and I thought my Savage 99R in 250 might just bounce of LOL. I'd like to use my model 95 Winchester in 35 Win but I'm not gonna trust a paid for hunt on a gun without a scope, I just can't see that well anymore, especially at dusk. I've got plenty of newer guns that would fit the bill, but I wanted to hunt pigs with a 99, so I bought another one, Joe.


 
If your going on a dog hunt I wouldn't worry about a scope to much. I don't carry a gun with a scope on it, the areas are so rough and steep its more of a hassle....and the longest shot you're likely to get around here would be about 40 yards. Not sure about SC though, it may be a different story.

Hogs are pretty tough game, but there not impossible to kill. Ive seen them taken with a 22 mag, and it had the same result as the rest Ive seen taken with a 243 on up to a 35 whelen....although the 35 didn't leave any footsteps :msp_biggrin:.

Running the mountains like we do, I started carrying a pistol last year. Its a lot easier when your trying to lead dogs, keep up with a tracking box, and rock climb all at the same time.

Good luck Joe, hope you get a monster!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Komatsuvarna, Got a nice Boar on the wall, via 22 mag. Use knife mostly lately, but never leave the pistol behind. I ditched the rifle while running my dog's also. Somebody in our group usually has one so if there iare hogs in an opening or something, then they can have a shot, and we still have a rifle. Definately sounds like you, and me have a similar hunt game.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The one showing the view is really the first ranh I ever hunted hogs. The Chimney rock ranch, big boars Galore! We still hunt it. The brindle Staffordshire is my little baby Jude. She can Catch! Pictured with my friend Jeff, he died ab diving a month or so ago, a big big losss, for everyone. My head was hanging low, dind'nt even want to hunt for awhile. The big boar was 305, with 3.5 on the teeth, Tanner, and Jack stopped him 2nd or 3rd time in that ditch. Jude, and Whappo got ther he dindt get out.


----------



## little possum

Id like to go sometime. We tried SC but didnt see anything but 1000 skeeters.


----------



## komatsuvarna

little possum said:


> Id like to go sometime. We tried SC but didnt see anything but 1000 skeeters.


 
Ah you would eh? Ill take you with us if you get your TN license, probably be kinda expensive though. We don't kill much, but sure have a good time. Id rather listen to dogs as drag meat anyways though. We've hunted NC the last 2 years as well as the TN side. NC non resident is 300.00,,, I aint killed nothing but alot of time and gas over there. Im not getting my NC license this year. 

Getting a new pup tomorrow. Half Plott, half Dogo.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## little possum

Might take ya up on that sometime. Have to check and see if there are ducks round there first 

The SC hunt was more of a renegade hunt, but the guy told us that they were a nuisance animal... But nobody seen anything. I think all it was, was a way for him not to have to pay for the gas to get down to the awesome "hunt club". 90 degrees.. and 46 skeeter bites in 2 days? Yea, Ill stick to 26 degrees and frost on my whiskers. haha

I think just watchin/listening to the dogs would be the best part. I like to watch them work. Too bad not one of the 5 labs here will work


----------



## tree md

Here's a whole pile of em we killed in TX last year. All killed with bow and arrow. I used to go down to my buddies ranch and hunt them every year but he sold his ranch this past year.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! I am gonna make a short run in the am. Just me, and my rifle. Been a couple phantom Boars on one spot of our's. Close to the 300lb mark, and some big teeth. Been a good couple year's. Been in a slight depression slump, the last two months. A very dear friend, and hunting partner of mine was killed. Going for abolone. Something happened medically, and he drowned. 44 year's old. We had some of the best couple year's of running dog's, out of my 23 year's at it. Jeff helped us get a new pack up, and running, and losing him took away the momentum, the last couple months.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Here's a picture of Tojo. He's half plott, half dogo and about 8 months old. Ive never hunted a dog myself that isn't full hound, but gonna see what happens.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Toja has the look he will be a good one I bet. Catch too. Had one Boar slipping us, a real runne'r. Threw out bagel's, and a cam wanted to get a pic of him. Maybe this is the little guy.


----------



## Misfit138

I am the proud owner of 2 curdogs. 
Peanut, (fawn) a Black Mouth Cur and LuLu, (brindle) an American Mountain Cur. Both from Texas.




Peanut saved my younger daughter from an angry mama boar in 2007. Curdogs are infamous boar hunters.








No (living) critters in my backyard, ever. We get a robin, a squirrel or rabbit thrown at our feet about every week:




Mountain Curs and Black Mouth Curs are famous for having a burning desire to please their masters.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Misfit183, Beautiful dog's you got my friend!


----------



## tree md

The pic with the squirrel tail is priceless!


----------



## Misfit138

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Misfit183, Beautiful dog's you got my friend!


Thank you!


tree md said:


> The pic with the squirrel tail is priceless!


Hehe. The rest of the squirrel is in there....somewhere!


----------



## Misfit138

I put a video of my Curs playfighting on youtube: ‪Black Mouth Cur and Mountain Cur‬&rlm; - YouTube
Enjoy.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Done a little hog scouting a few weeks ago. Heres a picture off my phone of the mountains we hunt. There is alot of land here with very limited access, so you gatta watch where you turn loose at or you'll end up dog hunting for a week or so at a time.










As far as you can see.


----------



## Sagetown

Wild Boars are becoming a nucience around here. I haven't seen any signs on my ranch yet. The Fort chaffee Army Base not far from here overwhelmed with them according to the local newspaper.


----------



## Ricky008

atvguns said:


> Here is a link for the pics Post away
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/support-announcements/160059.htm


 
Informative post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Haven't been here in awhile, Misfit183 I love your'e dog's man. Komatsuvarna nice country, rugge'd like here too.


----------



## Misfit138

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Haven't been here in awhile, Misfit183 I love your'e dog's man. Komatsuvarna nice country, rugge'd like here too.


 
Thanks so much. I am not sure where you are located, otherwise I would offer to show 'em off to ya if I were passin' through. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Havent posted to the thread in awhile. Went out weekend before. Got a real nasty sow about 220.


----------



## Jwalker1911

If ever a thread needed revived...it's this one.


----------



## RAMROD48

I am headed to Oklahoma on Jan 9th for a couple days of fun with piggies...

What do i need to prepare for? 

Is .223 enough? .243? .308?

Thinking of building an AR for the trip...

Or should I take my Rem 700 SPS in .308?


----------



## Jwalker1911

RAMROD48 said:


> I am headed to Oklahoma on Jan 9th for a couple days of fun with piggies...
> 
> What do i need to prepare for?
> 
> Is .223 enough? .243? .308?
> 
> Thinking of building an AR for the trip...
> 
> Or should I take my Rem 700 SPS in .308?



A kabar is all you need. Most of the hogs Ive shot were with either a 45-70 or a 44 mag. Unless somebody wounds one they arent bad to kill. My cousin wounded one with a .308 and I tracked him for awhile, I shot him quartering away with a 45-70 and he turned and rushed me...second shot made him turn around but he still made it aways. Seriously tho...the kabar is way more fun.


----------



## RAMROD48

Jwalker1911 said:


> A kabar is all you need. Most of the hogs Ive shot were with either a 45-70 or a 44 mag. Unless somebody wounds one they arent bad to kill. My cousin wounded one with a .308 and I tracked him for awhile, I shot him quartering away with a 45-70 and he turned and rushed me...second shot made him turn around but he still made it aways. Seriously tho...the kabar is way more fun.



I think I will pass on the Kabar...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jwalker1911

RAMROD48 said:


> I think I will pass on the Kabar...:msp_biggrin:



Then I wont even bother suggesting a piggin string.


----------



## tree md

RAMROD48 said:


> I am headed to Oklahoma on Jan 9th for a couple days of fun with piggies...
> 
> What do i need to prepare for?
> 
> Is .223 enough? .243? .308?
> 
> Thinking of building an AR for the trip...
> 
> Or should I take my Rem 700 SPS in .308?



Hope you enjoy your trip down here in the Sooner state (God's country). And I hope you kill a pile of hogs... We don't want them... Have fun and good luck! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RAMROD48

So I bought an AR this evening. I think I will still be taking the .308 as I dont know how much range time I will have with the AR before the trip.


----------



## Jwalker1911

RAMROD48 said:


> So I bought an AR this evening. I think I will still be taking the .308 as I dont know how much range time I will have with the AR before the trip.



Any excuse to buy another AR is a good one!


----------



## tree md

All the hogs I have killed have been with bow and arrow but I have been told that any good round for deer is fine for hogs. Not sure about gun hunting but I know shot placement is much more critical on hogs than deer with a bow. Much tighter kill zone because of the shoulder blade/armor plate on a hog. If you don't get in behind that armor plate you are likely to loose the hog. I have heard some guys say that their bullet was not able to penetrate it completely. Best bet is to get in behind it to reach the vitals.


----------



## RAMROD48

Jwalker1911 said:


> Any excuse to buy another AR is a good one!



I didnt need an excuse , just had to get my butt in gear...this thing is sweet!

Need a taller set of rings to fit the scope I want to use...


----------



## TonyRumore

I have been hunting hogs with handguns since about 1979. I suppose I have dropped 50 or so with a handgun, and some with rifles, but the handguns are where its at for hogs. I prefer to be on the ground, no blind, in the thick brush, up close and personal. That's where the excitement is at. 

I usually carry two guns, usually a pair of 44 or 357 Auto Mags, but sometimes a 40 Super will get in the mix.

I have shot them with the following handguns over the years.

Ruger .357 Security Six
Ruger .44 Super Blackhawk
AMT .45 Long Slide
Smith .44 629
Dan Wesson .445 SuperMag
LAR Grizzly .45 Win Mag
Wildey .45 Win Mag
Freedom Arms .454 Casull
Colt Series 70 .45 ACP
Auto Mags in .357, 41, and 44 AMP.
Safari Arms 40 Super

All the pistols worked fine except the two .45 ACP's. Bullet penetration AND expansion were horrible both times.

Tony

P.S. 8.5" .357 Auto Mag shown.


----------



## Misfit138

I remember the automag from Sudden Impact. 
As for the AR, a buddy of mine from Kentucky let me fire his for an afternoon. I was very impressed. We used the iron sights, but even so, it was dead-on accurate. And loud.
I don't own any guns, but I've got some good memories of shooting throughout my life. The AR was a high point.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I love auto mags, sudden impact, and Black mouth curs!


----------



## RAMROD48

Back from my trip to Oklahoma...What a great time it was...Lots of firsts

First plane ride 
First time shooting a 300Win Mag
First time with feeders
First time with dogs
First wild boar


Overall the trip gets an A+++

Couldnt have spent a week with better people!


----------



## Jwalker1911

RAMROD48 said:


> Back from my trip to Oklahoma...What a great time it was...Lots of firsts
> 
> First plane ride
> First time shooting a 300Win Mag
> First time with feeders
> First time with dogs
> First wild boar
> 
> 
> Overall the trip gets an A+++
> 
> Couldnt have spent a week with better people!



Hogdoggin is the best man! I love watchin a good dog work no matter the game.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ranrod I say your hooked eh?? J Walker yep all about dogs tom me, not the same if my dogs aren't with me I live for it.


----------

